# Obi daycare



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Well Obi has made himself right at home, after a very very very long play with Weller ( had to do time out in the end ) and a little walk to the park both 'poo's are fast asleep on the rug. They have got on wonderfully and I wouldn't be surprised if poor Obi sleeps for a week 
Obi has been such a good boy and would have no worries about having him again, the kids both love him and he is so good with them, apart from an over enthusiastic hello to Daisy first thing, which she has forgiven him for. He has been an angel. Thank you Clare and family for trusting us to look after him for today xx
Have tried uploading to photobucket but it keeps freezing the computer, so when its fixed i will put some pics on


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

*Pics of Obi and Weller*


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad to see that Day1 of your new venture has gone so well!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww they look like they are having a ball!!!


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonderful pictures - great to hear your first doggy customer is enjoying the day so much  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

awwww they look fab together too!!! Glad it's going well! x


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

cute!!!!! they look like theyre having so much fun!! xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh could nt have gone better they look so good together... so comfortable with each other brilliant news all round


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Brilliant pics!!! Looks like fun


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Twice the fun!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Karen 

What a fab day at your house .. wish I was there ... throw Oakley in the mix and whoopie.. lovely pics 

You know I am a bit of a cockapoo colour freak.. has Weller got a brown/ choccy undercoat, as my Oakley has the same, I will try to post a pic .. I love it, it started to show when he was about 5 months old .. he has choccy background so he may throw black and choc when I breed him, although black is the dominant colour .. omg I sound like a breeder now ha ha ha ...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Karen
> 
> What a fab day at your house .. wish I was there ... throw Oakley in the mix and whoopie.. lovely pics
> 
> You know I am a bit of a cockapoo colour freak.. has Weller got a brown/ choccy undercoat, as my Oakley has the same, I will try to post a pic .. I love it, it started to show when he was about 5 months old .. he has choccy background so he may throw black and choc when I breed him, although black is the dominant colour .. omg I sound like a breeder now ha ha ha ...


Jo you would have loved it here today, we have had a couple of time outs, where they just get a bit full on with the playing but 5 mins and they are good as gold again. Weller is black, he doesn't have a choc undercoat but when his hair gets long he get apricot/ orange ends. Looks like high lights! Obi has a lovely little silvery beard.....so sweet


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Here's Oakley chilling .. hard life hey ... he has a choccy colouring going on when the sun is on it .. 










You are so right .. I would have been in my cockapoo element at your house  I am so pleased it was a great day for all ...


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Aw why can't you live near me! So good for those who live near you , I would defo use, great photos by the way x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Massive thanks Karen for doing such a great job looking after Obi. He is exhausted like I've never seen before! All that running around with Weller really has worn him out. Great pics of them together, Weller is just gorgeous. 

Everyone, I can highly recommend Karen, Weller and her lovely family to look after your baby. 

Clare and Obi (who is zzzzzzzzzz)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! Hopefully lady will be good and tuckered out tonight....her buddy Chloe the westipoo is coming for a visit tonight


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I love watching them play ... 

Amanda please get a few pics of Chloe & Lady together xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Massive thanks Karen for doing such a great job looking after Obi. He is exhausted like I've never seen before! All that running around with Weller really has worn him out. Great pics of them together, Weller is just gorgeous.
> 
> Everyone, I can highly recommend Karen, Weller and her lovely family to look after your baby.
> 
> Clare and Obi (who is zzzzzzzzzz)


Poor Obi, he was so very tired  I did give them each crate time for a rest but every time they would go straight back to playing, when Weller was in his crate Obi would sit outside with his nose pressed to the mesh having a little whine, bless him, he is such a sweetheart.
Hubby liked him too, he said he smelled nice


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Hubby liked him too, he said he smelled nice


I use Groomers Conditioning Coat spray with Evening Primose Oil after he's bathed and dried


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Karen, sounds like a brilliant day. 

Weller and Obi looked lovely together like two peas in a pod


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just a couple more pictures of our lovely day with Obi


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Fab pictures ... your daughter is going to love your new enterprise x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww the pics are great!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Lovely photos - your daughter is very cute too


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Only just come across these extra pics, how did I miss them. Very cute


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Karen .. did having Obi for the day make you want another cockapoo?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Karen .. did having Obi for the day make you want another cockapoo?


Jo it made us all want Obi!!!!!!!!! Molly was absolutely serious when she asked me if we could keep him


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Jo it made us all want Obi!!!!!!!!! Molly was absolutely serious when she asked me if we could keep him



lol, you would have to kill me first


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> lol, you would have to kill me first


We did consider it!:laugh::laugh:


----------

